# G4000 5C Collet Chuck - Will it Fit?



## wilkerd1 (Oct 25, 2022)

Would like to get a collet chuck and collet set for my G4000 beginner lathe. Will a 5C chuck fit the G4000? 

I see one on Grizzly’s site but no mention of whether it fits the 4000. Also see some on Amazon too. Since this is a starter/learning lathe I’d prefer something reasonable in price. Seems like there are a couple of good options on Amazon. Just don’t know if a 5C chuck will fit. 

Thanks!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2022)

Maybe start with an ER32 collet chuck?   5C might be too big for the G4000... 

Something like this... 




Or get the 3C collet setup from LittleMachinShop?


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2022)

Reason I mention those two options is because that is what I did with the Logan 820 and my plan was to do the same with the HF 9x20 (which is a clone of what you have).

The 5C chuck would stick out a lot... But it has been done... here is a photo of one installed on your lathe...


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2022)

You will just need a backplate and the 5C chuck... just make sure you get the correct backplate.  From reading the forums it seems that there were two threads throughout the years of Grizzly selling these... 1-1/2-8tpi or M39-4.0

for example, here is a 5C chuck with a 1-1/2x8tpi backplate or 5C Collet Lathe Chuck Closer With Semi-finished Adp. 1-1/2" x 8 Thread

and 5C Collet Lathe Chuck With M39 x 4 Thread Semi-finished Adapter

Get the one with the correct backplate... finish the backplate on your lathe and done!


----------



## wilkerd1 (Oct 25, 2022)

Thank you for the info! Appreciate it!

Starting with that ER32 adapter seems like a good, cost effective idea to get going with collets. 

Dumb question here…does using the ER32 adapter block being able to chuck longer work pieces through the lathe spindle? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2022)

wilkerd1 said:


> Thank you for the info! Appreciate it!
> 
> Starting with that ER32 adapter seems like a good, cost effective idea to get going with collets.
> 
> ...


No.  You are only limited by the 7/8" ( I think) spindle bore...


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2022)

But price wise, I think either option will run about the same... so go with the one you would like the most...


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 25, 2022)

My 5C collet chuck is 5" in diameter so size wise, you are good.  As previously mentioned, you will need a back plate.  As I recall, the spindle thread on the G4000 is a weird size (M39-4 ) so you will most likely have to do your own threading of the plate.  No plug & play.  The lathe doesn't list a 4mm pitch but if I did the math correctly,  Using QCGB lever in position 1, an 80 tooth gear for the "a" gear, and a 30 tooth gear for the "b"gear, you should get a 4mm thread pitch.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2022)

RJSakowski said:


> ...As I recall, the spindle thread on the G4000 is a weird size (M39-4 ) so you will most likely have to do your own threading of the plate.  No plug & play.  ...



FYI - I was able to find those... so, thankfully, no need to do our own threading for the backplate.  The links I provided had the chuck with the correct backplate for M39-4.0


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2022)

Bi11Hudson said:


> Sometime in the 1990s, Grizzly changed vendors. The earlier model was G-1550, which is what I have. When they changed over, the new part number was G-4000. They are essentially the same machine, the G-1550 having a 1-1/2X8 TPI spindle nose and the G-4000 having the M39X4. There are some minor differences, fasteners being Imperial versus Metric, things of that nature. That and the source, the G-1550 being made in Taiwan and the G-4000 made in Mainland China.



Found the comment on the changes in threads for these lathes...


----------



## wilkerd1 (Oct 25, 2022)

Awesome! Thanks again guys for all the helpful info! 

I would try tackling the backplate threading if I had to do it. Part of my learning adventure. 

But, I’d be lying if I said I don’t prefer a plug-and-play solution. Got other things I want to tinker with building before getting heavy into machine mods if I can help it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2022)

wilkerd1 said:


> Awesome! Thanks again guys for all the helpful info!
> 
> I would try tackling the backplate threading if I had to do it. Part of my learning adventure.
> 
> ...



Just know that it will not be 100% plug and play.... you still have to machine the backplate on your lathe... 

So you will still get to experience the joy and mess that it is machining cast iron...   I sure did, lol.  The trick of using a paint brush made all the difference in avoiding being sandblasted with cast iron dust and also making a mess in the garage... 

Here, take a look at when I finished the backplate for my 4-jaw chuck...









						My First Lathe - HF 9" x 20"
					

Thank you! A bunch of fun to make too! You are steps away from doing the same ;)




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## Nutfarmer (Oct 25, 2022)

Be careful of the 5C chucks like the one shown. It is hit and miss on the quality especially the ones off of ebay. Some people have had good luck with them. Me I have struck out twice. The three jaw chuck was more accurate. The expense of the return freight is almost as much as the cost of the chuck. But then again what do you want for 150.00.  You are better off having a separate chuck and backing plate that can be machined on the lathe it is to be used on.


----------



## wachuko (Oct 25, 2022)

Nutfarmer said:


> Be careful of the 5C chucks like the one shown. It is hit and miss on the quality especially the ones off of ebay. Some people have had good luck with them. Me I have struck out twice. The three jaw chuck was more accurate. The expense of the return freight is almost as much as the cost of the chuck. But then again what do you want for 150.00.  You are better off having a separate chuck and backing plate that can be machined on the lathe it is to be used on.



Good point... but that would mean going with something like a 5C Set Tru Collet Chuck.  

I did that for my larger lathe... but can't seem to be able to find a smaller budget 5C chuck with that functionality...


----------

